# When was the name changed?



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Did i miss something? I LOVE THE NEW NAME! Definately a keeper!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful name change. I used to cringe clicking on the other link. :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Last night sometime, I guess.

I think it's a good change.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Great change! Glad I you listened to my suggestion!!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

yea they must have did it last night... it's in the "help and suggestions" section


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

I like it! 

props to whoever decided it.


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

I love it! That's a fabulous thing and major thumbs up to whoever thought of it. =D


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

That would have been Ratman's idea .


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to see that it has been changed. It really needed it.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> That would have been Ratman's idea .


ummm...no.... that would be poppyseeds idea.

Thanks poppyseed


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Why thank you for pointing that out. I had noticed right after making the post.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

=] i like the name...to many people dont think first.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Too many people have "Accidental" litters... the first time is an accident, the second time is ignorance.


----------

